# Canon's Q4 earnings report shows camera sales are down - Dpreview.com



## xps (Jan 29, 2015)

Dpreview.com wrote:

Canon's Q4 earnings report shows camera sales are down

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/5928296460/canon-q4-earnings-report-shows-camera-sales-are-down


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 29, 2015)

I am sure there will be people reading way too much into this.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 29, 2015)

xps said:


> Dpreview.com wrote:
> 
> Canon's Q4 earnings report shows camera sales are down
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/articles/5928296460/canon-q4-earnings-report-shows-camera-sales-are-down



No surprises except DSLR sales were even lower than previous warnings had predicted. 

More of interest for Canon photographers is Canon's strategy for a turn-around:
"For cameras, efforts will be made to comprehensively raise aspects such as image-quality, visual expression, and operability" On top Canon intends to substantially improve wifi ("interconnectivity").

Sweet music to my ears. They know they are behind and their DSLR business is suffering because of it and they are ready to take action to "comprehensively" improve their DSLRs on several key points. I esspecially like the promise of better image iq and wifi. THe bit about operability sounds like touch screen menu's to me.

Looking even more forward to that 5DIV (or whatever!!!). 

And for those who mysterously have argued that Canon was happy with their sales, camera profits were healthy, or at least good enough, no reason for Canon's board to worry as they maintained market share blah blah blah. I can just say: this is exactly the report we could expect from Canon to their investors and they even offer info on what they intend to do about their fledging DSLR business.

I'm happy to note that Canon board members have a much more realistic view on their business than many people here seem to have. It'll make for a bigger chance Canon will stay in the DSLR business for many more years to come.


----------

